# Great day for america!!!!



## MOC

:thumbs_do


----------



## col84

MOC said:


> :thumbs_do


X2 We are going down the drain


----------



## bama1dc

*Very bad day*

For starters we have the best health care in the world and have for a long time, secondly if you trust the gov't more than any profit margin driven company your nut's. Typicaly if a company does not do well they go out of buisness, they have a budget to live buy. The gov;t on the other hand has no budget when they spend all of our money they do two things; they raise taxes or they print more money both are bad! This is a very bad bill, one step closer to Socialism, it's sad to see a party pass a partisan bill with no support from the oter party and with the majority of the american people beggin them to start over and get a better bill. You think it's a great day now I wonder if you woke and and the govt' told you what church to attend or that you couldn't have your guns, your bow's, your Hunting right's ect, would that be a good day?


----------



## wolfkiller

WOOO alot of anti American stuff here, you know there are other countries on this huge planet that might be more to your liking, i hear Africa has a very poor health care system!! 

being anti American will only keep you down in this great land. be proud of the great country you have the fortune to live in!!!

being part of this anti American tea drinker party thingy only makes one look sillyukey:tea is un American, real America runs on COFFEE!!!

you all must learn to stand behind your leadership, especially when they have finally done something BIG and RIGHT for the people!!!!

GOD BLESS this great land, there is hope!!!!


----------



## MOC

Nobody is biting today, troll.


----------



## SCswitchback

MOC said:


> Nobody is biting today, troll.


Exactly. Please don't feed him.


----------



## I like Meat

Another liberal crackhead HOE-Tze duh PEE-Goo ......:tape::tape:


----------



## deadeyedickwc

ya robin hood is alive and well here in the usa


----------



## sawtoothscream

joke thread?

welcome anyways.


----------



## red44

Bite me wolfkiller. Anything government run will be poorly run. GO AWAY!


----------



## deadlyjest

*Quit*

NO feeding the troll allowed!!


----------



## Two Blade

wolfkiller said:


> tea is un American,


Ummmmmm I hate to pop your overly inflated happiness, but America was founded in a large part because of tea (The Boston Tea Party of 1773). Tea is as American as apple pie......having the government run your life is not.:darkbeer:


----------



## Sadone

i love america.


----------



## august faria

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


if your so happy about this, why havent you moved to canada, or europe??? i was born in another country, the last thing i want to see is this turn into that!!! god bless america, because we the people will get us out of this gigantic mess that the house of reps, senate, and this communist of a president have created for our kids!!!


----------



## wolfkiller

august faria said:


> if your so happy about this, why havent you moved to canada, or europe??? i was born in another country, the last thing i want to see is this turn into that!!! god bless america, because we the people will get us out of this gigantic mess that the house of reps, senate, and this communist of a president have created for our kids!!!


ohhh no my friend, true patriots don't cut and run, we change things right here in our country, and change we did!!! and we aint goin noooowhere!!

it's a great day when our leaders finally, finally, come thru on a campaign promise and deliver in a big way. no longer will the Ins companies be able to cancel your health care while your being rolled into the operating room! no longer will they be able to tell you we aint covering your sick child!!! no longer will they be able to tell you your 21 year old has to go without health ins!!!and these are laws that will go into effect almost immediately!!

the people have spoken, i know, i know alot of us are still a little miffed about the whole black prez thingy, but i got over it.

now it's time to put the screws to the banks and every other commie entity thats been opressing hard working AMERICANS!!

GOD BLESS this GREAT COUNTRY!!!!!!


----------



## hunt1up

Nice joke, but its not April 1st yet.


----------



## rcates

wolfkiller said:


> ohhh no my friend, true patriots don't cut and run, we change things right here in our country, and change we did!!! and we aint goin noooowhere!!
> 
> it's a great day when our leaders finally, finally, come thru on a campaign promise and deliver in a big way. no longer will the Ins companies be able to cancel your health care while your being rolled into the operating room! no longer will they be able to tell you we aint covering your sick child!!! no longer will they be able to tell you your 21 year old has to go without health ins!!!and these are laws that will go into effect almost immediately!!
> 
> the people have spoken, i know, i know alot of us are still a little miffed about the whole black prez thingy, but i got over it.
> 
> now it's time to put the screws to the banks and every other commie entity thats been opressing hard working AMERICANS!!
> 
> GOD BLESS this GREAT COUNTRY!!!!!!


Do you mean "WE" as in we the people because WE didn't have any say in it. If you want the greatest country on earth to be like europe just move there........sneaky little libs


----------



## fxdwgkd

Just a DB trying to fire us up. Let this ignorant fool go. He can't possibly be serious.


----------



## Timber's Edge

What do people think the government is now going to be. They're going to swap roles of "evil insurance companies". Now they'll be the ones to choose whose qualified and whose not. Theres not enough money to pay for everyone so somebody will get shorted. The insurance companies didn't do these things out of meaness, they did them because thats how insurance works. Car insurance and any other insurance works the same way. That bad part is, in health insurance, its about human life. People will see real quick the government can't insure everybody any more than the insurance companies can. You think the private plans are flawed you guys haven't seen a flawed system like the government can create. It's hard to see now, but all of those so in favor of this we'll really see what's going on here in the next 4 years. I would imagine they'll be singing a different tune when they see this system become super inefficient super quick.


----------



## buckchaser86

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!


----------



## fxdwgkd

Question: Of all the insurance companies, which one do you think has the most cases of denied coverage???
Answer: medicare

Question: Whom is in control of medicare?
Answer: The United States Gov.

Who would you rather have rationing out your care. A company that denies 2%, or medicare wich is nearly ten times that?


----------



## wolfkiller

fxdwgkd said:


> Question: Of all the insurance companies, which one do you think has the most cases of denied coverage???
> Answer: medicare
> 
> Question: Whom is in control of medicare?
> Answer: The United States Gov.
> 
> Who would you rather have rationing out your care. A company that denies 2%, or medicare wich is nearly ten times that?


i know you can back that up with fact??? :set1_rolf2: you couldnt be further from the truth?


----------



## fxdwgkd

wolfkiller said:


> i know you can back that up with fact??? :set1_rolf2: you couldnt be further from the truth?



General health care providers is 2.36%
Medicare and Medicaid is 14.72%
But you are to ignorant to see the facts and turn that to knowledge. You are obviously here just to stir the pot.


----------



## wolfkiller

fxdwgkd said:


> General health care providers is 2.36%
> Medicare and Medicaid is 14.72%
> But you are to ignorant to see the facts and turn that to knowledge. You are obviously here just to stir the pot.


wow you produced some made up facts, and you call me ignorant:mg: medicare is directly responsible for extending the life span of older Americans, but i'm sure a rocket scientist like yourself will forgo your right to medicare when you reach 65 because it's a gov run program, Right!!!:elf_moon:


----------



## wolfkiller

fxdwgkd said:


> General health care providers is 2.36%
> Medicare and Medicaid is 14.72%
> But you are to ignorant to see the facts and turn that to knowledge. You are obviously here just to stir the pot.


why do you think every Dr out there treats people with medicare, yea thats right because its the easiest health insurance for a doctor to deal with, and reimbursment isnt a merrygo round ride like with private insurance!! but i'm sure you will come right back with another barrage of fairytale facts..


----------



## fxdwgkd

wolfkiller said:


> why do you think every Dr out there treats people with medicare, yea thats right because its the easiest health insurance for a doctor to deal with, and reimbursment isnt a merrygo round ride like with private insurance!! but i'm sure you will come right back with another barrage of fairytale facts..


OK I will continue to humor you. Fairytale facts, you have it wrong. Do some research and you can find them also. Although you just want me to give you the answer to where they came from so you don't have to do anything. Just like you apparently want me to take care of you and pay for your insurance. Walgreens is not longer accepting new medicare scripts. Why might you ask, I am sure it has absolutely nothing to due with the fact that they don't pay their bills in a timely fashion or pay the full amount of the bill? That is just one minor example of how well it is working out for our seniors.


----------



## fxdwgkd

how did you know I was a rocket scientist, that was supposed to be a secret


----------



## Two Blade

wolfkiller said:


> why do you think every Dr out there treats people with medicare, yea thats right because its the easiest health insurance for a doctor to deal with, and reimbursment isnt a merrygo round ride like with private insurance!! but i'm sure you will come right back with another barrage of fairytale facts..


You lose! Medicare does deny the most claims. Boy.......you have apparently never heard the expression 'government red tape'.


http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/368/reportcard.pdf


----------



## atetterton

*Beware of the progressives*

This is exactly what they want you to engage in. I guess next comes the 11,000,000 illegal's vote they will conquer, along with 4,000,000 felons that can't vote. They have to do something to offset the November election. Watch for the new version of ACORN to reappear.


----------



## rocklocker2

*party lines*

man you can sure smell the Dems on here just from their ideas


----------



## dracer173

this guy is one dumb f---:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytgirl00

*first post*

well i have to give you some credit,you sure picked 1 heck of a way to pick your first thread.you my friend:let me take that back.you are a complete [email protected]#$.if you think this is good for america.well when you have a family member to get to take the dirt nap sooner because the gov dont want to spend the money to try and keep that family member here because it may cost $50,000 for there health bill.well then you can ask yourself how great this health package is.you need to go read all 20,000 pages instead of,hey my poor ass has health insurance now cause i want the gov to give it to me and take care of me.if you ask me these people who get welfare should be out here picking up trash and working for the state road depts.instead they set at home and buy,smoke crack or pills cause they are to lasy to get off there ass and work.so i guess we should pass a bill that if you dont want to work you dont have to.well just raise taxs.let america take care of them.then where would we be.well i guess then we would all just have to trust that almighty goverment.yea,good start up thread.welcome to AT.next time think about it before you say or type it.actually take it to thought for a day or 2 then see if it is really worth what you are saying.good luck w/ that.


----------



## SARASR

wolfkiller said:


> ohhh no my friend, true patriots don't cut and run, we change things right here in our country, and change we did!!! and we aint goin noooowhere!!
> 
> it's a great day when our leaders finally, finally, come thru on a campaign promise and deliver in a big way. no longer will the Ins companies be able to cancel your health care while your being rolled into the operating room! no longer will they be able to tell you we aint covering your sick child!!! no longer will they be able to tell you your 21 year old has to go without health ins!!!and these are laws that will go into effect almost immediately!!
> 
> the people have spoken, i know, i know alot of us are still a little miffed about the whole black prez thingy, but i got over it.
> 
> now it's time to put the screws to the banks and every other commie entity thats been opressing hard working AMERICANS!!
> 
> GOD BLESS this GREAT COUNTRY!!!!!!


No longer will I be able to afford a wheelchair accesable van for my crippled son because the taxes to pay for those who want everything free will come from my paycheck and the increased taxes on a new wheelchair if its needed! the companies are not paying for this we are HELLO..........................


----------



## atetterton

*Progressives don't believe in God*

Progressives believe in government not God. They play on the morals of God fearing people. WAKE UP AMERICA!!!!!!!


----------



## illinoislandog

This person is obviously from PETA, wouldn't you think with the name "Wolfkiller" Isn't that one of their biggest objectives for many years, to stop the wolf killing? Just a thought.


----------



## Beastmaster

I have to bring this stuff out. Use at will.


----------



## WVDave

*Yeah, I'm thinking Illionislandog is right*



wolfkiller said:


> ohhh no my friend, true patriots don't cut and run, we change things right here in our country, and change we did!!! and we aint goin noooowhere!!
> 
> it's a great day when our leaders finally, finally, come thru on a campaign promise and deliver in a big way. no longer will the Ins companies be able to cancel your health care while your being rolled into the operating room! no longer will they be able to tell you we aint covering your sick child!!! no longer will they be able to tell you your 21 year old has to go without health ins!!!and these are laws that will go into effect almost immediately!!
> 
> the people have spoken, i know, i know alot of us are still a little miffed about the whole black prez thingy, but i got over it.
> 
> now it's time to put the screws to the banks and every other commie entity thats been opressing hard working AMERICANS!!
> 
> GOD BLESS this GREAT COUNTRY!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> By the way, that is a very crappy attempt at race baiting. I'm sure you thought it would be easy pickin's over here with all us gun toting, animal killin', uneducated right wing nut jobs, but the fact of the matter is I have equal disdain for Obama, Biden, Pelosi, Rangel, Waters, Slaughter, Dodd , Frank, etc. It has nothing to do with their sex or skin color. It is their politics, polikcies and (lack of) moral character I can't stand. In fact, I would vote for JC Watts and Condie Rice for prez/V.P. over ANY white male Democrats you can come up with! Sorry I don't fit your mold friend.


----------



## WVDave

*Yeah, I'm thinking Illinoislandog is right*



wolfkiller said:


> ohhh no my friend, true patriots don't cut and run, we change things right here in our country, and change we did!!! and we aint goin noooowhere!!
> 
> it's a great day when our leaders finally, finally, come thru on a campaign promise and deliver in a big way. no longer will the Ins companies be able to cancel your health care while your being rolled into the operating room! no longer will they be able to tell you we aint covering your sick child!!! no longer will they be able to tell you your 21 year old has to go without health ins!!!and these are laws that will go into effect almost immediately!!
> 
> the people have spoken, i know, i know alot of us are still a little miffed about the whole black prez thingy, but i got over it.
> 
> now it's time to put the screws to the banks and every other commie entity thats been opressing hard working AMERICANS!!
> 
> GOD BLESS this GREAT COUNTRY!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> By the way, that is a very crappy attempt at race baiting. I'm sure you thought it would be easy pickin's over here with all us gun toting, animal killin', uneducated right wing nut jobs, but the fact of the matter is I have equal disdain for Obama, Biden, Pelosi, Rangel, Waters, Slaughter, Dodd , Frank, etc. It has nothing to do with their sex or skin color. It is their politics, policies and (lack of) moral character I can't stand. In fact, I would vote for JC Watts and Condie Rice for prez/V.P. over ANY white male Democrats you can come up with! Sorry I don't fit your mold friend.


----------



## BowKil

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


Poor, poor, blind, ignorant little sheep........


----------



## Hoosierflogger

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


Welcome to Archery talk! :wav:

Now go crawl back under your rock.


----------



## vmthtr in green

I just wasted 1 minute reading this post. What a douche.


----------



## wolfkiller

AKM said:


> You lose! Medicare does deny the most claims. Boy.......you have apparently never heard the expression 'government red tape'.
> 
> 
> http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/368/reportcard.pdf


sir are you serious!!!! first of all medicare processes the most claims, they insure more Americans than almost all of those companies combined.
do you not know any older folks, well i have older folks in my family and yes even have some as personal friends, THEY ALL LOVE MEDICARE, and wouldnt give it up for anything the private sector offers!!!
also i see you are very selective on what you copied and pasted to make you very invalid point, look at the other stats and see how MEDICARE shines well above all the other cutthroats who call themselves insurers:mg:
yes there is a huge amount of waste in medicare because doctors love it and know that getting reimburstments from medicare is a simple and almost gauranteed process. 

so you not only stat false facts but you produce selective data that makes you look even sneekier, just like your right wing wakos in congress:set1_applaud:


----------



## Two Blade

As a percentage, medicare denies the most......and that is what matters.


----------



## Supermag1

Why isn't the troll banned yet?


----------



## I like Meat

Medicare and Medicade also has the most fraud....I will never trust the Gov. to run anything correctly. Now, go back home to mommy and play with your dolls ....ukey:


----------



## BigBirdVA

This sums it up for me..............


----------



## mathewskiller

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


what a joke this is what my work released today about our health care.

Deere & Company announced today that the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act signed into law this week will adversely impact its expenses for fiscal 2010. As a result of the legislation, the company's expenses are expected to be about $150 million higher on an after-tax basis. :thumbs_do


----------



## wolfkiller

another great day in our great democracy, the Dems get 56 votes in the reconciliation bill vote, ... Obama is the man and his speech in Iowa was an inspiration today!!!:thumbs_up

man and i'm soooo sick of hearing the whining of these loser right wingersukey: and ya know what cracks me up on this thread, the more wacko a right wingnut response is the worse the spelling!!! MAN one loser didn't even capitalize the A in AMERICA!!!!!!

this country is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!God Bless:teeth:


----------



## deadlyjest

*The troll*



wolfkiller said:


> another great day in our great democracy, the Dems get 56 votes in the reconciliation bill vote, ... Obama is the man and his speech in Iowa was an inspiration today!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> man and i'm soooo sick of hearing the whining of these loser right wingersukey: and ya know what cracks me up on this thread, the more wacko a right wingnut response is the worse the spelling!!! MAN one loser didn't even capitalize the A in AMERICA!!!!!!
> 
> this country is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!God Bless:teeth:


The troll is back, 2 things seem relevant here he sounds like hangs in trees an he has not bred yet!


----------



## illinoislandog

wolfkiller said:


> another great day in our great democracy, the Dems get 56 votes in the reconciliation bill vote, ... Obama is the man and his speech in Iowa was an inspiration today!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> man and i'm soooo sick of hearing the whining of these loser right wingersukey: and ya know what cracks me up on this thread, the more wacko a right wingnut response is the worse the spelling!!! MAN one loser didn't even capitalize the A in AMERICA!!!!!!
> 
> this country is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!God Bless:teeth:


Hey WK, what type of bow do you shoot?:teeth: Just curious. Ya must be from the mountain area to kill wolves, huh?


----------



## deadlyjest

*The only wolves*



illinoislandog said:


> Hey WK, what type of bow do you shoot?:teeth: Just curious. Ya must be from the mountain area to kill wolves, huh?


The only wolves that boy has aeen were in a zoo. The name is because he thought it would impress.


----------



## 5shot

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


I was going to reply but I will just hush. wont do any good


----------



## WVDave

wolfkiller said:


> another great day in our great democracy, the Dems get 56 votes in the reconciliation bill vote, ... Obama is the man and his speech in Iowa was an inspiration today!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> man and i'm soooo sick of hearing the whining of these loser right wingersukey: and ya know what cracks me up on this thread, the more wacko a right wingnut response is the worse the spelling!!! MAN one loser didn't even capitalize the A in AMERICA!!!!!!
> 
> this country is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!God Bless:teeth:


I realize that History is the subject that Lefties tend to have the most problems with, but a bit of advice, if you are going to criticize us illiterate "right wingnuts" spelling, you may want to start by capitalizing your sentences. The irony might just cheer us up to the point that we drag our butts to the voting polls come November. Thank you for at least capitalizing "God", that's more than I expected for sure.

Now, on to your other "facts" about Medicare/Medicaid... just with a quick Google search I found this gem: 

Only 58 percent of doctors in the state now accept new Medicare patients, according to a recent survey by the Texas Medical Association, down from an estimated 90 percent before 1990. Among primary-care doctors, the percentage is 38 percent.

TMA leaders predict the percentage will continue to plummet if Congress doesn’t arrive at a long-term solution soon. Congress returns from a Fourth of July recess Monday needing a short-term fix just to avert a 10.6 percent reimbursement cut scheduled to go into effect July 15.

"In my 50 years in medicine, I’ve not seen the level of frustration and anger out there now," said TMA President Dr. Josie Williams. "Most doctors have got to the point that they don’t think the real problem’s ever going to be fixed and are looking at whether to continue participating. They feel they’ve carried Medicare on their back as long as they can."

Dr. Tom Garcia, president of the Harris County Medical Society, called Medicare "the new Medicaid," a reference to the even lower percentage of doctors who opt into the government insurance program for low-income people.


Oh, this was from 2008. I'm sure you are also aware that the government just cut the reimbursement rate another 21% at the beginning of this month right? Found that last little tidbit on CNN...VERY right-leaning I know! That ought to teach them uppity doctors a lesson huh?

So you want to take a system that is broke, both financially and operationally and clone it to cover everyone in America? WOWWY, Sign me up like yesterday! Yes sir, you are correct, Obama is a true inspiration, I can't tell you how many people I've talked to recently who are inspired to vote come November (hint, there ain't no (D) next to those future checkmarks)

One last thing; you've managed to survive a few days on AT spewing your drivel, how long do you suppose us right-wing nut jobs would last on one of your sites? Nevermind, I know the answer. I've seen what happens when you try to ask legitimate questions on PETA's page.


----------



## grnxlt

wolfkiller said:


> WOOO alot of anti American stuff here, you know there are other countries on this huge planet that might be more to your liking, i hear Africa has a very poor health care system!!
> 
> being anti American will only keep you down in this great land. be proud of the great country you have the fortune to live in!!!
> 
> being part of this anti American tea drinker party thingy only makes one look sillyukey:tea is un American, real America runs on COFFEE!!!
> 
> you all must learn to stand behind your leadership, especially when they have finally done something BIG and RIGHT for the people!!!!
> 
> GOD BLESS this great land, there is hope!!!!


Who riots at the other party's national convention every four years? 

Who overturns cars, smashes windows and burns things at events like the WTO meetings? 

Who took over the deans' offices and threw excrement at the police when we were in college? 

Who throws things at Ann Coulter whenever she speaks on a college campus? 

Who shuts down streets and bridges in protests? 

Who makes movies about how to assassinate a sitting president? 

Who goes to movies about how to assassinate a sitting president? 

Who destroys labs and research facilities in the name of 'animal rights?' 

Who killed JFK? 

Who tried to kill President Ford? 

Who shot President Reagan? 

Hint: Ain't a Tea Partier


----------



## Two Blade

All that plus the racial bias hoaxes.

http://www.racismeantiblanc.bizland.com/005/03-01.htm


----------



## helix33

wolfkiller said:


> ohhh no my friend, true patriots don't cut and run, we change things right here in our country, and change we did!!! and we aint goin noooowhere!!
> 
> it's a great day when our leaders finally, finally, come thru on a campaign promise and deliver in a big way. no longer will the Ins companies be able to cancel your health care while your being rolled into the operating room! no longer will they be able to tell you we aint covering your sick child!!! no longer will they be able to tell you your 21 year old has to go without health ins!!!and these are laws that will go into effect almost immediately!!
> 
> the people have spoken, i know, i know alot of us are still a little miffed about the whole black prez thingy, but i got over it.
> 
> now it's time to put the screws to the banks and every other commie entity thats been opressing hard working AMERICANS!!
> 
> GOD BLESS this GREAT COUNTRY!!!!!!


If you knew the facts those things aren't true. That's nothing buy hype the Democrats tried to use to get people to bite. Most personal insurance polices have a lifetime maximum that can be spent and this amount is usually 2 million or more. It's very rare for someone to reach this maximum amount. If they did they would be eligible for cobra and would have to be accepted into another plan because of Hippa laws. Children are automatically covered on the parents policy at birth so not covering a sick child is another myth as long as the parents are insured. As children reach 21 they again are guaranteed to be issued a policy of a plan of their own choosing as long as they were insured under another policy for a minimum amount of time. You've been in the spin zone my friend. What the leftists did accomplish was sweeping change in the November elections. This will be real change and not the leftist socialist big government agenda of the Obama administration. The simple fact of the matter is this, we live in a democracy and our elected officials are elected to represent their constituents, not force their own agenda on the country even though the majority of citizens don't support the agenda. After the November elections and the Republicans once again gain the majority in congress they will repeal this pork barrel bill that Obama and Pelosi forced on the American people. The people did speak but the liberal leftist in congress and the White House didn't listen they proceeded with their own agenda. I don't see where you get that the people have spoken! Your obviously not educated concerning the issues your trying to make in this post and have no real understanding of the things that your suggesting in this post. Do your homework and get out of the spin zone.


----------



## rn3

helix33 said:


> If you knew the facts those things aren't true. That's nothing buy hype the Democrats tried to use to get people to bite. Most personal insurance polices have a lifetime maximum that can be spent and this amount is usually 2 million or more. It's very rare for someone to reach this maximum amount. If they did they would be eligible for cobra and would have to be accepted into another plan because of Hippa laws. Children are automatically covered on the parents policy at birth so not covering a sick child is another myth as long as the parents are insured. As children reach 21 they again are guaranteed to be issued a policy of a plan of their own choosing as long as they were insured under another policy for a minimum amount of time. You've been in the spin zone my friend. What the leftists did accomplish was sweeping change in the November elections. This will be real change and not the leftist socialist big government agenda of the Obama administration. The simple fact of the matter is this, we live in a democracy and our elected officials are elected to represent their constituents, not force their own agenda on the country even though the majority of citizens don't support the agenda. After the November elections and the Republicans once again gain the majority in congress they will repeal this pork barrel bill that Obama and Pelosi forced on the American people. The people did speak but the liberal leftist in congress and the White House didn't listen they proceeded with their own agenda. I don't see where you get that the people have spoken! Your obviously not educated concerning the issues your trying to make in this post and have no real understanding of the things that your suggesting in this post. Do your homework and get out of the spin zone.


Do you really think the Republicans will win enough seats to over ride a veto, you need to come back to reality.


----------



## grnxlt

rn3 said:


> Do you really think the Republicans will win enough seats to over ride a veto, you need to come back to reality.


If the Black Panthers don't stand in front of the polling entrances with clubs intimidating those who vote. And keep SEIU in check so that dead people are not voting and illegals votes don't count


----------



## wolfkiller

illinoislandog said:


> Hey WK, what type of bow do you shoot?:teeth: Just curious. Ya must be from the mountain area to kill wolves, huh?


i shoot a mathews Switchback at 70 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.

i shoot a Diamond Triump at 68 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.

also a Excal Excocet crossbow, with a true glow red dot sight.

i shoot pse 300 radial X-weaves.

also own numerous bolt action and auto rifles, several in military configuration. and have a Savage m10-11 smokeless muzzle loader.

yea thats right you don't have to be a red neck knuckle head to be a sportsman, WHAT A SURPRISE!!!!!

guy's gotta stop buying into the whole fear thing that your right wing leaders are keeping you down with, if it's not terrorists from the corner 7-11, it's their gonna take yer guns!!! or here a real good one "Obama's gonna ban FISHIN" or healthcare for Americas uninsured hard working middle class families will be the end of us "WAKE UP U RIGHT WING BLOCKHEADS"!!! why do you all this the republican party only has a 19% approval rating in this country


----------



## Hoosierflogger

wolfkiller said:


> i shoot a mathews Switchback at 70 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.
> 
> i shoot a Diamond Triump at 68 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.
> 
> also a Excal Excocet crossbow, with a true glow red dot sight.
> 
> i shoot pse 300 radial X-weaves.
> 
> also own numerous bolt action and auto rifles, several in military configuration. and have a Savage m10-11 smokeless muzzle loader.
> 
> yea thats right you don't have to be a red neck knuckle head to be a sportsman, WHAT A SURPRISE!!!!!
> 
> guy's gotta stop buying into the whole fear thing that your right wing leaders are keeping you down with, if it's not terrorists from the corner 7-11, it's their gonna take yer guns!!! or here a real good one "Obama's gonna ban FISHIN" or healthcare for Americas uninsured hard working middle class families will be the end of us "WAKE UP U RIGHT WING BLOCKHEADS"!!! why do you all this the republican party only has a 19% approval rating in this country


ukey:
I should have known,
He's a Mathews guy, AND a X-bow guy.

Lets see here
Socialist- strike one
X-bow- strike two
Mathews- strike three YOU'RE OUT! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## timboj

Actually this HealthCare reform bill DOES take some important steps in the right direction. I am proud that our President has chosen to work on a problem of this magnitude rather than borrow $34,000,000,000 from China to bomb Iraq.

This plan addresses some very basic issues such as denial for pre-existing conditions and coverage from loss of job. It also gives families a tad more time to keep their children on their plans. Example - so that they may be covered if they choose to work part-time and attend college part-time thus taking a couple more years to earn their college degree.

So often the conservative attitude is based on a burning hatred of the abusers of programs. No one ...... NO ONE ....... likes a freeloader and abuses of the system should be rooted out. But to wallow in stagnation with a failed system just to get at these abusers is just ridiculous. Throwing the baby out with the bath water, pure and simple.

This is pretty simple logic for me. I would MUCH rather a healthcare system be run by an entity that just has to break even to exist than to trust my health care decisions to large corporations that have to limit coverages and deny services in order to increase profits.


----------



## helix33

rn3 said:


> Do you really think the Republicans will win enough seats to over ride a veto, you need to come back to reality.


When you act in direct defiance to the will of the majority of the people in this country while pushing through your own leftist agenda without any bipartisan support, that's political suicide. This country has never seen such arrogance as that of the Obama administration and the Democratic majority in Congress. Also one thing to remember, most of these changes to health care won't actually take effect until 2014. Now that the majority of Americans realize the mistake of allowing the Democratic party to have a majority in Congress and also control the White House along with the absolute mess that's been created by Obama and the Democrats I suspect we will have a Republican President after the next presidential election and possibly a majority in Congress as well or at least gain many seats in congress and have balanced representation. I can guarantee you if you pay your own health Insurance expect a large rate increase soon, and if your employer provides your health Insurance expect that they may be moving your Job to Mexico or overseas, where they can get much cheaper labor rates with an unlimited source of willing workers, and they don't have to provide all of the additional subsides including health insurance for these workers like they do here in America. So in actuality this new law will put many small businesses out of business and will promote larger companies to relocate to other countries causing more quality job loss and fewer and fewer manufacturing jobs left here in America. Not to mention all the back room deals and pork that this bill was layered with.


----------



## helix33

timboj said:


> Actually this HealthCare reform bill DOES take some important steps in the right direction. I am proud that our President has chosen to work on a problem of this magnitude rather than borrow $34,000,000,000 from China to bomb Iraq.
> 
> This plan addresses some very basic issues such as denial for pre-existing conditions and coverage from loss of job. It also gives families a tad more time to keep their children on their plans. Example - so that they may be covered if they choose to work part-time and attend college part-time thus taking a couple more years to earn their college degree.
> 
> So often the conservative attitude is based on a burning hatred of the abusers of programs. No one ...... NO ONE ....... likes a freeloader and abuses of the system should be rooted out. But to wallow in stagnation with a failed system just to get at these abusers is just ridiculous. Throwing the baby out with the bath water, pure and simple.
> 
> This is pretty simple logic for me. I would MUCH rather a healthcare system be run by an entity that just has to break even to exist than to trust my health care decisions to large corporations that have to limit coverages and deny services in order to increase profits.


No denial from pre-existing conditions means quite simply that insurance companies can't underwrite based on health. So now instead of rates being based on your health, age, gender, territory, and mortality rates with healthier people offered lower rates, your going to have one rate based on age, gender, territory, and mortality rates. What's this done? It causes everyone to pay a much higher rate for insurance because the most important factor in health insurance rating has been eliminated. Who has this really hurt, you or the insurance company as the Democrats have vilified. This extra risk will be passed on to the consumer, so the consumer is the person who looses and has to pay more for their insurance now. We already have a government run health care system in place, it's called the Veterans Administration, talk to most veterans about it and how it works, enough said. Also there's already a law on the books, the health insurance portability and accountability act (HIPAA) which does protect someone from losing insurance coverage due to loss of job. You've been misinformed to by the liberal media in the spin zone.


----------



## whitehunter2

helix33 said:


> No denial from pre-existing conditions means quite simply that insurance companies can't underwrite based on health. So now instead of rates being based on your health, age, gender, territory, and mortality rates with healthier people offered lower rates, your going to have one rate based on age, gender, territory, and mortality rates. What's this done? It causes everyone to pay a much higher rate for insurance because the most important factor in health insurance rating has been eliminated. Who has this really hurt, you or the insurance company as the Democrats have vilified. This extra risk will be passed on to the consumer, so the consumer is the person who looses and has to pay more for their insurance now. We already have a government run health care system in place, it's called the Veterans Administration, talk to most veterans about it and how it works, enough said. Also there's already a law on the books, the health insurance portability and accountability act (HIPAA) which does protect someone from losing insurance coverage due to loss of job. You've been misinformed to by the liberal media in the spin zone.


ohhh laddy, you better hope you or no one in your family ever gets sick!!or maybe you work for the gov and already have gov run insurance, seems the ones who fight this bill the hardest are the ones who are most secure with the best of intitlements, the elderly, state and federal workers etc, etc....


----------



## wolfkiller

Hoosierflogger said:


> ukey:
> I should have known,
> He's a Mathews guy, AND a X-bow guy.
> 
> Lets see here
> Socialist- strike one
> X-bow- strike two
> Mathews- strike three YOU'RE OUT! :set1_rolf2:


yea and it shows that yes you can be a hunter, gun owner, sportsman in the greatest land on the planet "AMERICA" and not have to follow some right wing radical wacko group to be a hunter.
i'm also a proud and very giving member of the NRA, and other pro hunting organizations right down to my local hunting and fishing club.
i'm from a city that provides the great majority of all the hunters in our state, and guess what most of us arent Republicans or tea baggers...
you don't have to be a mindless lemming to be a hunter, and thats why i say...
"GOD BLESS AMERICA" !!!!!!!!!!!!
the health care bill passed, and we have a black pres, yea we are going to regulate banks boys, it's all over but the crying for the right wing lug heads. learn to love your country or get out!!!
real sick and tired of right wing knuckleheads acting like somehow they are the majority and that they speak for all of AMERICA!!!
you no likey, you leave, DAT SIMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfkiller

yea and you might find this amazing too, i'm a big ole whiteboy that lives on venison for a good part of the year, and holy cow i drive a pickup,, and , get ready for this one....I RESTORE TRACTORS!!!!! and i live in the woods!!
it just seems to me that most hunting and gun sights are over run with red neck right wingers that use these forums to puke out their nonstop BS about whats wrong with this country...see ya later gotta work on my 1955 IH 300U


----------



## helix33

whitehunter2 said:


> ohhh laddy, you better hope you or no one in your family ever gets sick!!or maybe you work for the gov and already have gov run insurance, seems the ones who fight this bill the hardest are the ones who are most secure with the best of intitlements, the elderly, state and federal workers etc, etc....


What's your point? What does anyone getting sick have anything to do with the facts that I've stated? There isn't anyone who want's to buy health insurance that is being turned away. Under the prior system PPO's by law have an open enrollment period yearly that they have to take anyone that applies regardless of health. People that have health coverage now will always be able to buy insurance regardless of health if they lose their jobs or reach a policy maximum because of Hipaa laws that have already been in place. Make a valid point about what I've said or don't say anything. We don't need anymore useless jiberesh, the media and Obama have already given us enough of that.


----------



## helix33

Search the headlines in the paper's the last few days and read about the companies that this law is going to be devastating to. What's going to happen retiree's from these companies and current employees are going to lose benefits in an attempt to manage cost. Retirees are going to be bounced to medicare and lose benefits that they once had. This is in black and white in the major newspapers so don't deny it's going to happen or act like this is something great for our country. This also doesn't take into account the devastation that this will have on small business which is the true back bone of our country and fuels our economy. With a weak economy anyone should have the common sense to know it's not a good time to antagonize employers and burden them with more cost to do business. Remember NAFTA? These companies can move shop to Mexico and ship their products back to the US tariff free? Am I making sense? Can't you see the writing on the wall?


----------



## rn3

helix33 said:


> What's your point? What does anyone getting sick have anything to do with the facts that I've stated? There isn't anyone who want's to buy health insurance that is being turned away. Under the prior system PPO's by law have an open enrollment period yearly that they have to take anyone that applies regardless of health. People that have health coverage now will always be able to buy insurance regardless of health if they lose their jobs or reach a policy maximum because of Hipaa laws that have already been in place. Make a valid point about what I've said or don't say anything. We don't need anymore useless jiberesh, the media and Obama have already given us enough of that.


Well their was a story on the news about a couple who just had a baby with a heart defect and could not get insurance because it was deemed a pre-existing condition. 
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/26/health/main6335430.shtml


----------



## helix33

rn3 said:


> Well their was a story on the news about a couple who just had a baby with a heart defect and could not get insurance because it was deemed a pre-existing condition.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/26/health/main6335430.shtml


They must have been uninsured themselves at the time of the babies birth. I appreciate free speech and I've said my piece. That's a great thing about this country that we have the right to speak our mind as wolfkiller has and everyone else on this thread has and I respect that. We also have the ability in the political process to vote and make changes to the men and women who are representing us in congress.


----------



## brandon_

They make it sound like people without insurance would get turned away from hospitals. Either way they get what they need and my tax dollars pay for them. 

Personally, part of the motivation to get a good job is benefits. If people now get the same things for free that I have to work for what is anyone's motivation going to be to try to do anything now? 

Buy more ammo. It's coming.


----------



## Two Blade

whitehunter2 said:


> ohhh laddy, you better hope you or no one in your family ever gets sick!!or maybe you work for the gov and already have gov run insurance, seems the ones who fight this bill the hardest are the ones who are most secure with the best of intitlements, the elderly, state and federal workers etc, etc....


Your problem is that you think insurance is an entitlement. Ummmmmmm...it's not. The sooner that you quit whining about not having something and quit expecting your fellow taxpayers to carry you, the better off you will be.


----------



## brandon_

whitehunter2 said:


> ohhh laddy, you better hope you or no one in your family ever gets sick!!or maybe you work for the gov and already have gov run insurance, seems the ones who fight this bill the hardest are the ones who are most secure with the best of intitlements, the elderly, state and federal workers etc, etc....



I'm not "intitled" to anything. I WORK. 

I know that's a hard concept for people to grasp.


----------



## WVDave

wolfkiller said:


> i shoot a mathews Switchback at 70 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.
> 
> i shoot a Diamond Triump at 68 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.
> 
> also a Excal Excocet crossbow, with a true glow red dot sight.
> 
> i shoot pse 300 radial X-weaves.
> 
> also own numerous bolt action and auto rifles, several in military configuration. and have a Savage m10-11 smokeless muzzle loader.
> 
> yea thats right you don't have to be a red neck knuckle head to be a sportsman, WHAT A SURPRISE!!!!!
> 
> guy's gotta stop buying into the whole fear thing that your right wing leaders are keeping you down with, if it's not terrorists from the corner 7-11, it's their gonna take yer guns!!! or here a real good one "Obama's gonna ban FISHIN" or healthcare for Americas uninsured hard working middle class families will be the end of us "WAKE UP U RIGHT WING BLOCKHEADS"!!! why do you all this the republican party only has a 19% approval rating in this country


Where to start...o.k., just to reiterate a point I made in an earlier post, you may want to spellcheck and proof read your own posts before you slam right-winger's lack of spelling ability. The irony does nothing to get people to open up to your viewpoints.

Secondly, about those "terrorists from the corner 7-11," maybe you missed the story yesterday, but a U.S. citizen since 1998 was just arrested in Chicago Friday for sending money to Al Qaeda and for plotting to blow up a sports stadium. I know the mainstream media is not fond of reporting anything negative on anyone who is not a white male, but you may want to do some independent research about what is actually happening on our own soil. With our nearly non-existent border enforcement, why wouldn't people trying to harm us just saunter across the line?

As for the taking away of guns, hunting & fishing, is it really that far-fetched to believe any of that? There are a myriad of politicians and organizations that are dedicated to completely eradicating the rights of individuals to own firearms. They know they can't take them all at once, so they work on the soft spots; handguns here or "assault" guns there. Once they get some minor victories it opens the door for more. You didn't mention hunting, but just curious if you think that those rights are in danger? If not, ask anyone from Michigan how dove season is shaping up this year. By the way, they don't have to outlaw hunting/fishing/guns, because most Americans would rebel, all they have to do is regulate and tax them into non-existance.

Finally, for this health care bill, I don't know where to start. I am SICK of this completely assinine argument that everyone who is against this bill already has theirs and just doens't care about the "hard-working middle class" people of this country. Who the hell do you think it is that forms the Tea Parties you hate so much? NOBODY and I mean NOBODY wants to deny health care to anyone for any reason. The issue is not compassion, it's about ECONOMICS. MEMO to LIBS: WE HAVE NO MORE MONEY NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU PRINT! 

Lastly, what's been called "kooky right-wing conspiracy" talk since Obama was elected is now out in the open. This ain't the end of health care reform, it's a baby step to total takeover from the government. What's my source? One each Barrry Hussein himself! Look at what the Dems are saying now. This was merely laying the first block of the basement that will be American Socialism. People who are against this bill realize that. The angst and condemnnation you see from "our" side is for so much more than this bill.

Do you support the complete conversion of the United Sates from Capitalism to Socialism?


----------



## illinoislandog

wolfkiller said:


> i shoot a mathews Switchback at 70 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.
> 
> i shoot a Diamond Triump at 68 lbs at 30 in draw, wisker biscuit rest, true glow sight.
> 
> also a Excal Excocet crossbow, with a true glow red dot sight.
> 
> i shoot pse 300 radial X-weaves.
> 
> also own numerous bolt action and auto rifles, several in military configuration. and have a Savage m10-11 smokeless muzzle loader.
> 
> yea thats right you don't have to be a red neck knuckle head to be a sportsman, WHAT A SURPRISE!!!!!
> 
> guy's gotta stop buying into the whole fear thing that your right wing leaders are keeping you down with, if it's not terrorists from the corner 7-11, it's their gonna take yer guns!!! or here a real good one "Obama's gonna ban FISHIN" or healthcare for Americas uninsured hard working middle class families will be the end of us "WAKE UP U RIGHT WING BLOCKHEADS"!!! why do you all this the republican party only has a 19% approval rating in this country


DANG !! I do understand where you are coming from. WC Illinois has 1000's of dems, all who hunt, fish, even the dem politicians. Imagine that! I am a DEM, a conservative one, but a DEM. I do support a lot of Rep issues, but I have to go with the people, not just the limited few and the corps.


----------



## wolfkiller

helix33 said:


> What's your point? What does anyone getting sick have anything to do with the facts that I've stated? There isn't anyone who want's to buy health insurance that is being turned away. Under the prior system PPO's by law have an open enrollment period yearly that they have to take anyone that applies regardless of health. People that have health coverage now will always be able to buy insurance regardless of health if they lose their jobs or reach a policy maximum because of Hipaa laws that have already been in place. Make a valid point about what I've said or don't say anything. We don't need anymore useless jiberesh, the media and Obama have already given us enough of that.


yea you go to your PPO with a pre existing and you will get insurance at a high risk rate, lets say you have had a heart attack and you want to get personal ins, you will pay 20 grand a year if lucky. another thingy you conveniantly fail to mention is that if you are without ins for more than 60 days you lose your portability rights and you won't get ins anywhere except for that lovely open inrollment period that the insurance companies are so nice to give you, better not get sick in between bub...and if you get too sick you become a risk and your ins company will refuse you surgeries and or medication and or procedures. and don't tell me you now what and what not your insurance covers, the contract between you and them is all in the favor of them and trust me you will get screwed, your playing in thier backyard bub!! and when you reach your max for being to sick they can and will bump you from coverage and you will be paying for your sickness with everything you ever worked for LIKE YOUR HOUSE!!!thats even if you own one, but your probable a renter who can always fall back on medicaid in the event you get too sick.....so as far as useless JIBERISH go and watch Fox News for a double helpling of that, and check what your spewing because you are completely misinformed....GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!


----------



## WVDave

Forgot to answer your last question...

Why do I think Republicans have a 19% approval rate? Well, to start, they've done a terrible job in recent years of actually voting and practicing conservative principles. They have been nearly as willing as Dems to spend crazy money, moving them farther from their traditional base. Then you add
in simple things like a Republican who demands to know how we are going to pay for another $19 billion in unemployment benefits before voting for them and he is INSTANTLY labeled as hating the unemployed and having no compassion. Add to that the fact that the mainstream media is so far left that it is nauseating. People with no initiative to do their own research to get the other side of the story, or oftentimes an entire story itself, who just lap up the crap they are fed. People are prone to believe the first thing they hear about about an issue, whether it is the truth or not. And last and most sadly, there are a lot of minorities and illegals who have long been told that the Dems are the only ones who care about them and can help them and they blindly vote for them. One Republican Jew in Congress (Eric Cantor). Anybody see how Obama treated the Israeli PM the other day?

You know, I guess it is a lot easier to vote for someone who promises to take something from someone else and give it to you you rather than expect you to work hard for it yourself. This is the age of instant gratification, who has time for work?


----------



## WVDave

wolfkiller said:


> yea you go to your PPO with a pre existing and you will get insurance at a high risk rate, lets say you have had a heart attack and you want to get personal ins, you will pay 20 grand a year if lucky. another thingy you conveniantly fail to mention is that if you are without ins for more than 60 days you lose your portability rights and you won't get ins anywhere except for that lovely open inrollment period that the insurance companies are so nice to give you, better not get sick in between bub...and if you get too sick you become a risk and your ins company will refuse you surgeries and or medication and or procedures. and don't tell me you now what and what not your insurance covers, the contract between you and them is all in the favor of them and trust me you will get screwed, your playing in thier backyard bub!! and when you reach your max for being to sick they can and will bump you from coverage and you will be paying for your sickness with everything you ever worked for LIKE YOUR HOUSE!!!thats even if you own one, but your probable a renter who can always fall back on medicaid in the event you get too sick.....so as far as useless JIBERISH go and watch Fox News for a double helpling of that, and check what your spewing because you are completely misinformed....GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!


You bring up some valid points. Here is the thing; have you heard anyone say that we didn't need to revamp the HC system? I said it before, but I will say it again, our healthcare system had a flat tire and instead of replacing the tire, this bill bought us a new car we don't need and can't afford.


----------



## wolfkiller

WVDave said:


> You bring up some valid points. Here is the thing; have you heard anyone say that we didn't need to revamp the HC system? I said it before, but I will say it again, our healthcare system had a flat tire and instead of replacing the tire, this bill bought us a new car we don't need and can't afford.


flat tire, i think you forgot to mention broken timing chain and bent valves, no compression, and the clutch slips, lets not forget the planetary gear thats cracked in the rear. oh yea needs rotors and calipers front and rear, OK we fix all that but the body is ready to fall off due to rotted out body mounts, it needed a major fix in a major way, and doing one thing or another like a piecemeal deal just wouldnt work. had to be pulled off the road and overhauled, yea it will cost us BUT we will have transportation we can rely on:darkbeer:


----------



## helix33

wolfkiller said:


> yea you go to your PPO with a pre existing and you will get insurance at a high risk rate, lets say you have had a heart attack and you want to get personal ins, you will pay 20 grand a year if lucky. another thingy you conveniantly fail to mention is that if you are without ins for more than 60 days you lose your portability rights and you won't get ins anywhere except for that lovely open inrollment period that the insurance companies are so nice to give you, better not get sick in between bub...and if you get too sick you become a risk and your ins company will refuse you surgeries and or medication and or procedures. and don't tell me you now what and what not your insurance covers, the contract between you and them is all in the favor of them and trust me you will get screwed, your playing in thier backyard bub!! and when you reach your max for being to sick they can and will bump you from coverage and you will be paying for your sickness with everything you ever worked for LIKE YOUR HOUSE!!!thats even if you own one, but your probable a renter who can always fall back on medicaid in the event you get too sick.....so as far as useless JIBERISH go and watch Fox News for a double helpling of that, and check what your spewing because you are completely misinformed....GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!


Your wrong period and I realize you've drunk so much of the Socialist cool aid it's hopeless discussing this with you, because you, like your heros in congress and the White House have your own agenda, and trying to talk to you logically is a waste of time. The people of this country were overwhelmingly against this health care reform bill period. When those in power take it upon themselves to ignore the people and willingly force their own agenda regardless of what the majority of the people want it's a very scary time in America. That's pure arrogance on the part of the Democratic majority in congress and the Obama administration. I actually called my local congressmen Monday, who is a Democrat, and I thanked him and told him that I had a lot of respect for him because he stood for what the majority of his constituents in this district wanted and voted against this bill. The beginning of the end of the Democratic majority and the Obama presidency has officially begun and the clock is ticking. Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the Declaration of Independence starts We the People. I've forgotten more about Insurance than you have or ever will know so don't play games with me and state that I'm misinformed or don't know what I'm talking about. Everything that I have stated is fact period end of story.


----------



## cassellm

*Please*

THIS IS AN ARCHERY SIGHT!!!! Go watch CNN!!!!


----------



## WVDave

wolfkiller said:


> flat tire, i think you forgot to mention broken timing chain and bent valves, no compression, and the clutch slips, lets not forget the planetary gear thats cracked in the rear. oh yea needs rotors and calipers front and rear, OK we fix all that but the body is ready to fall off due to rotted out body mounts, it needed a major fix in a major way, and doing one thing or another like a piecemeal deal just wouldnt work. had to be pulled off the road and overhauled, yea it will cost us BUT we will have transportation we can rely on:darkbeer:


Wow, must be a lot of easily-satisified "divers" of your old-jalopy. Once again, with 5 seconds of research i am going to argue your point:

A June 2009 poll by ABC News and the Washington Post found that 42 percent of respondents were "very satisfied" with their health plan and 39 percent were "somewhat satisfied." Just 11 percent were "somewhat dissatisfied" and 8 percent were "very dissatisfied." Meanwhile, a July 2009 poll by Abt SRBI for Time magazine found 53 percent very satisfied, 33 percent somewhat satisfied, 9 percent somewhat dissatisfied and 4 percent very dissatisfied. A Quinnipiac University poll found 49 percent very satisfied, 36 percent somewhat satisfied, 10 percent somewhat dissatisfied and 4 percent very dissatisfied. 

So, in order to placate 4% of the population who were "very dissatisifed" with their healthcare we win this monstrosity? Fair enough (figuratively speaking), in keeping with that same logic, over 50% are "very dissatisfied" with the monstrosity of this healthcare bill. I'm sure we will address those people's concerns right?


----------



## WVDave

Wolfkiller,
You didn't answer my question from the last page, do you support the complete conversion from Capitalism to Socialism in the U.S.?


----------



## rn3

WVDave said:


> Wow, must be a lot of easily-satisified "divers" of your old-jalopy. Once again, with 5 seconds of research i am going to argue your point:
> 
> A June 2009 poll by ABC News and the Washington Post found that 42 percent of respondents were "very satisfied" with their health plan and 39 percent were "somewhat satisfied." Just 11 percent were "somewhat dissatisfied" and 8 percent were "very dissatisfied." Meanwhile, a July 2009 poll by Abt SRBI for Time magazine found 53 percent very satisfied, 33 percent somewhat satisfied, 9 percent somewhat dissatisfied and 4 percent very dissatisfied. A Quinnipiac University poll found 49 percent very satisfied, 36 percent somewhat satisfied, 10 percent somewhat dissatisfied and 4 percent very dissatisfied.
> 
> So, in order to placate 4% of the population who were "very dissatisifed" with their healthcare we win this monstrosity? Fair enough (figuratively speaking), in keeping with that same logic, over 50% are "very dissatisfied" with the monstrosity of this healthcare bill. I'm sure we will address those people's concerns right?


This bill had nothing to do with anybody being satisfied with their health care plan, it was about insuring the uninsured.


----------



## Jim C

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


blank profile


Could it be the infamous HAMMER?

I smell HANES or Gold Toe


----------



## wolfkiller

WVDave said:


> Wolfkiller,
> You didn't answer my question from the last page, do you support the complete conversion from Capitalism to Socialism in the U.S.?


come on now Dave, keeping big insurance companies from screwing hard working middle class AMERICANS is as AMERICAN as apple pie. my pride in this great country has been renewed!!!Finally someone has put a leash on ins monopolies:thumbs_up


----------



## Jim C

wolfkiller said:


> come on now Dave, keeping big insurance companies from screwing hard working middle class AMERICANS is as AMERICAN as apple pie. my pride in this great country has been renewed!!!Finally someone has put a leash on ins monopolies:thumbs_up


The ultimate proof of stupidity?

whining about corporations having too much power and then giving the government unlimited power

those who do such things have proven they are losers. Then again, you PETA members are the prototype of LOSER


----------



## 3children

I thought this thread was stating that they started the impeachment process for Obama! There goes another one of our rights, no freedom of choice!!


----------



## 3children

By the way if this program is soooo great, why didn't the politicians get the same as the working class! And who will pay for this, the working class, and you will not have a choice on this. I was told that it will be taken out of your check, those of us that work. Did you also know that illegal aliens not paying into the program will still get the same treatment? We didn't argue with the Red Coats, what was it we did, oh yeah, shot them!!


----------



## WVDave

wolfkiller said:


> come on now Dave, keeping big insurance companies from screwing hard working middle class AMERICANS is as AMERICAN as apple pie. my pride in this great country has been renewed!!!Finally someone has put a leash on ins monopolies:thumbs_up


Come on now wolfkiller, that's tap dancing around the question. We can't be kinda Socialist, that's like being kinda pregnant. Either you are content with going all-Government-all-the-time or you aren't. If you can tell me with a straight face that this bill was passed in a vacuum and not the next step on the way to Socialism, then I'm not sure what else I can say to you.


----------



## timboj

Jim C said:


> The ultimate proof of stupidity?
> 
> whining about corporations having too much power and then giving the government unlimited power
> 
> those who do such things have proven they are losers. Then again, you PETA members are the prototype of LOSER




Wow ........ your responses have really ............ ummm ..........deteriorated over the past year and a half!


----------



## WVDave

timboj said:


> Wow ........ your responses have really ............ ummm ..........deteriorated over the past year and a half!


So are you mocking his point or his narrative? Maybe not the best way to word his argument, but he does have a point.


----------



## grnxlt

cassellm said:


> THIS IS AN ARCHERY SIGHT!!!! Go watch CNN!!!!


That's a big negatory on that......FOX:wink:


----------



## grnxlt

Just for the year 2011

•Medicare Advantage cuts begin
•No longer allowed to use FSA, HSA, HRA, Archer MSA distributions for over‐thecounter... See More
medicines
•Medicare cuts to home health begin
•Wealthier seniors ($85k/$170k) begin paying higher Part D premiums (not indexed
for inflation in Parts B/D)
•Medicare reimbursement cuts when seniors use diagnostic imaging like MRIs, CT
scans, etc.
•Medicare cuts begin to ambulance services, ASCs, diagnostic labs, and durable
medical equipment
•Impose new annual tax on brand name pharmaceutical companies
•Americans begin paying premiums for federal long‐term care insurance (CLASS Act)
•Health plans required to spend a minimum of 80% of premiums on medical claims
•Physicians in "Frontier States" (ND, MT, WY, SD, UT ) receive higher Medicare
payments
•Prohibition on Medicare payments to new physician‐owned hospitals
•Penalties for non‐qualified HSA and Archer MSA distributions double (to 20%)
•Seniors prohibited from purchasing power wheelchairs unless they first rent for 13
months
•Brand name drug companies begin providing 50% discount in the Part D “donut
hole”
•10% Medicare bonus payment for primary care and general surgery (5 years)
•Employers required to report value of health benefits on W‐2
•Steps towards health insurance administrative simplification (reduced paperwork,
etc) begins (5 yr process)
•Additional funding for community health centers (5 years)
•Seniors who hit Part D “donut hole "in 2010 receive $250 check (3/15/11)
•New Medicare cuts to long‐term care hospitals begin (7/1/11)
•Additional Medicare cuts to hospitals and cuts to nursing homes and inpatient
rehab facilities begin (FY12)
•New tax on all private health insurance policies to pay for comp. eff. research (plan
years beginning FY12)


For 2012....it gets better

•Medicare cuts to dialysis treatment begins
•Require information reporting on payments to corporations
•Medicare to reduce spending by using an HMO‐like coordinated care model... See More
(Accountable Care Organizations)
•Medicare Advantage plans with a 4 or 5 star rating receive a quality bonus payment
•New Medicare cuts to inpatient psych hospitals (7/1/12)
•Hospital pay‐for‐quality program begins (FY13)
•Medicare cuts to hospitals with high readmission rates begin (FY13)
•Medicare cuts to hospice begin (FY13)


For 2013....this is truly historic

•Impose $2,500 annual cap on FSA contributions (indexed to CPI)
•Increase Medicare wage tax by 0.9% and impose a new 3.8% tax on unearned , nonactive
business income for those earning over $200k/$250k (not indexed to inflation)... See More
•Generally increases (7.5% to 10%) threshold at which medical expenses, as a % of
income, can be deductible
•Eliminate deduction for Part D retiree drug subsidy employers receive
•Impose 2.3% excise tax on medical devices
•Medicare cuts to hospitals who treat low‐income seniors begin
•Post‐acute pay for quality reporting begins
•CO‐OP Program: Secretary awards loans and grants for establishing nonprofit health
insurers
•$500,000 deduction cap on compensation paid to insurance company employees and
officers
•Part D “donut hole” reduction begins, reaching a 25% reduction by 2020


----------



## Jim C

timboj said:


> Wow ........ your responses have really ............ ummm ..........deteriorated over the past year and a half!


when dealing with weasels I don't bring out my Barrett 50


----------



## snoopy10

*I love my country,i just dont like the current goverment*



wolfkiller said:


> ohhh no my friend, true patriots don't cut and run, we change things right here in our country, and change we did!!! and we aint goin noooowhere!!
> 
> it's a great day when our leaders finally, finally, come thru on a campaign promise and deliver in a big way. no longer will the Ins companies be able to cancel your health care while your being rolled into the operating room! no longer will they be able to tell you we aint covering your sick child!!! no longer will they be able to tell you your 21 year old has to go without health ins!!!and these are laws that will go into effect almost immediately!!
> 
> the people have spoken, i know, i know alot of us are still a little miffed about the whole black prez thingy, but i got over it.
> 
> now it's time to put the screws to the banks and every other commie entity thats been opressing hard working AMERICANS!!
> 
> GOD BLESS this GREAT COUNTRY!!!!!!


First of all to be president you must be a U.S citizen,Obama is not and he is a known socialist/communist,thus the government take over of the country,so if you like this so much,move to China.


----------



## snoopy10

First of all to be president you must be a U.S citizen,Obama is not and he is a known socialist/communist,thus the government take over of the country,so if you like this so much,move to China


----------



## MACHXKING

*How*

With the original poster's statement, how can he shoot. When he stands up he must lean so far left his knuckles drag the ground. I thought this would make it hard to shoot a bow. Then again with the FREE insurance he can get it fixed for free on us.


----------



## eaglecaps

HE can't even spell TRUGLO or WHISKER BISCUIT right for sake....don't pay any attention to this guy... He's a victim of the NEA (National Education Association)....


----------



## hawgdawg

wolfkiller said:


> yea you go to your PPO with a pre existing and you will get insurance at a high risk rate, lets say you have had a heart attack and you want to get personal ins, you will pay 20 grand a year if lucky. another thingy you conveniantly fail to mention is that if you are without ins for more than 60 days you lose your portability rights and you won't get ins anywhere except for that lovely open inrollment period that the insurance companies are so nice to give you, better not get sick in between bub...and if you get too sick you become a risk and your ins company will refuse you surgeries and or medication and or procedures. and don't tell me you now what and what not your insurance covers, the contract between you and them is all in the favor of them and trust me you will get screwed, your playing in thier backyard bub!! and when you reach your max for being to sick they can and will bump you from coverage and you will be paying for your sickness with everything you ever worked for LIKE YOUR HOUSE!!!thats even if you own one, but your probable a renter who can always fall back on medicaid in the event you get too sick.....so as far as useless JIBERISH go and watch Fox News for a double helpling of that, and check what your spewing because you are completely misinformed....GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!


In your example the man that had a heart attack, did he have health insurance before this. I agree they should not be able to cancel a contract or single you out to raise premiums but why should they insure a risk like that. Do you wait till you wreck your car to buy insurance? Back to the Midicare subject evidently you haven't dealt with them. For instance a surgic al procedure and the Dr. charges 3000. Medicare maybe will approve 1000 and then pay 80% leaving a balance of 2200 to be paid by patient. Also Medicare cost you every month taken out of SS ayment and then you need another supplement coverage to pick up these differences. So actually one has to have two insurance policys to have a farily adequate coverage. How do I know all this is Mother was on medicare for 21 years and had to deal with this all that time. You might want to research some of these things.


----------



## sataug2788

wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


WOW just WOW.


----------



## wolfkiller

the very proof of our countries greatness is proven when we let uneducated, knuckleheaded inbreeds post thier mindless remarks on a public forum like this. or when the jokers who call themselves the tea party can spend their time protesting when every one else is busy trying to make a living....lets see, anti health reform tea baggers...retires that have goverment run health insurance and alot of time on their hands, something that young hard working families in out country don't have


----------



## Hoosierflogger

wolfkiller said:


> the very proof of our countries greatness is proven when we let uneducated, knuckleheaded inbreeds post thier mindless remarks on a public forum like this. or when the jokers who call themselves the tea party can spend their time protesting when every one else is busy trying to make a living....lets see, anti health reform tea baggers...retires that have goverment run health insurance and alot of time on their hands, something that young hard working families in out country don't have


What choice do we have? You won't shut up!


----------



## fxdwgkd

wolfkiller said:


> the very proof of our countries greatness is proven when we let uneducated, knuckleheaded inbreeds post thier mindless remarks on a public forum like this. or when the jokers who call themselves the tea party can spend their time protesting when every one else is busy trying to make a living....lets see, anti health reform tea baggers...retires that have goverment run health insurance and alot of time on their hands, something that young hard working families in out country don't have


It is all about priorities. Health care may be expensive, but you don't need to drive a brand new car or truck with a 500 a month payment. Prioritize. That is what people forget to do. Take care of your family first. If you don't want to buy insurance and would rather spend your money on an ipdhone and a new car, then don't complain about not being able to afford health care. Everyone gets wrapped up in the American dream, they forget the simple things in life. It is not the material things in life that matter but life itself.


----------



## SCswitchback

fxdwgkd said:


> It is all about priorities. Health care may be expensive, but you don't need to drive a brand new car or truck with a 500 a month payment. Prioritize. That is what people forget to do. Take care of your family first. If you don't want to buy insurance and would rather spend your money on an ipdhone and a new car, then don't complain about not being able to afford health care. Everyone gets wrapped up in the American dream, they forget the simple things in life. It is not the material things in life that matter but life itself.


You couldn't be more correct. Too many people would rather buy an Escalade than health insurance. I don't feel sorry for them regardless of what happens to them.


----------



## sataug2788

wolfkiller said:


> the very proof of our countries greatness is proven when we let uneducated, knuckleheaded inbreeds post thier mindless remarks on a public forum like this. or when the jokers who call themselves the tea party can spend their time protesting when every one else is busy trying to make a living....lets see, anti health reform tea baggers...retires that have goverment run health insurance and alot of time on their hands, something that young hard working families in out country don't have


Our government just handed us all a big crap sandwich and you are more than willing to eat it. You can have mine, i'm not hungry. Now i'm off to see about getting a duhploma and have relations with my sister.:wink:


----------



## deadlyjest

*Keyboard warrior*



wolfkiller said:


> the very proof of our countries greatness is proven when we let uneducated, knuckleheaded inbreeds post thier mindless remarks on a public forum like this. or when the jokers who call themselves the tea party can spend their time protesting when every one else is busy trying to make a living....lets see, anti health reform tea baggers...retires that have goverment run health insurance and alot of time on their hands, something that young hard working families in out country don't have


Lets see where I want to start:
1. I worked 40 years for my retirement and I still pay for my health care.
2. Uneducated, knuckleheaded, inbreeds, Nice you are obviously a case that proves that post natal abortion should be legalized.
3. I know from earlier posts that you believe you owe nothing to others than your psrents. BS men and women fought and died for your right to be an ass.
4. Grow up, learn about life, go back to school, you could use a history lesson or two, then come back and tell us what you think.


----------



## 351FPS

wolfkiller said:


> the very proof of our countries greatness is proven when we let uneducated, knuckleheaded inbreeds post thier mindless remarks on a public forum like this. or when the jokers who call themselves the tea party can spend their time protesting when every one else is busy trying to make a living....lets see, anti health reform tea baggers...retires that have goverment run health insurance and alot of time on their hands, something that young hard working families in out country don't have


We now have more than one country? Was that paid for in the HC bill?


----------



## fap1800

another lib extols the truth behind the bill. this, from the illustrious howy dean...courtesy of cnbc's squawk box. 

“When [wealth distribution] gets out of whack as it did in the ’20s and it has now, you need to do some redistribution. This is a form of redistribution.”


----------



## wolfkiller

man i luv you right wingnuts, this is like when we used to go to the zoo as kids and wack a rolled up newspaper against the chimp cage, then stand there laughing our arses off as they went nuts :bartstush:


----------



## Two Blade

wolfkiller said:


> retires that have goverment run health insurance and alot of time on their hands, something that young hard working families in out country don't have


I am young and hard working and I have health care that I pay. for. Maybe should get away from the projects that house all of your fellow welfare and food stamp buds and you will see that there really are young hard working families out there that don't mooch off of the gubmit for survival.


----------



## fap1800

wolfkiller said:


> man i luv you right wingnuts, this is like when we used to go to the zoo as kids and wack a rolled up newspaper against the chimp cage, then stand there laughing our arses off as they went nuts :bartstush:


typical...can't formulate an intelligent rebuttal so you result to your usual insulting rhetoric. that's when we know you've lost the debate.


----------



## drenalinxt

*sad*



wolfkiller said:


> My very first post here so let me start with this fellow Americans!!
> 
> wow with the passage of the new healthcare bill and todays signing into law my pride in being an "AMERICAN" is stronger than ever!!! this is no doubt a great country and we are still capable of doing great things. this bill shows that "YES" our leaders can and will put big business(ins companies) in there place for the sake of the people!!!
> 
> I'm prouder than ever to be an AMERICAN and to be part of the greatest country on the planet!!! this shows that our leaders will do something for the people!!! no longer can countries like Canada and Europe smirk at the lame health system this country has suffered under for years!!!
> 
> God Bless this great country!!!!


sad, we have some people that have fallen :thumbs_do


----------



## TPG

snoopy10 said:


> First of all to be president you must be a U.S citizen,Obama is not and he is a known socialist/communist,thus the government take over of the country,so if you like this so much,move to China.


Prove to the entire forum you're a citizen.


----------



## fxdwgkd

TPG said:


> Prove to the entire forum you're a citizen.


He does not have to prove he is a citizen to post. It is a requirement to be President. If he were, then why was every request to know the truth turned down? Also why would he sign a bill stating that he does not have to prove his citizenship directly after taking office? Wether you like him or not the rules are the rules and they need to be followed. 

No person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty-five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States.


----------



## TPG

fxdwgkd said:


> He does not have to prove he is a citizen to post. It is a requirement to be President. If he were, then why was every request to know the truth turned down? Also why would he sign a bill stating that he does not have to prove his citizenship directly after taking office? Wether you like him or not the rules are the rules and they need to be followed.
> 
> No person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty-five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States.


The way some people post around here they SHOULD prove they're a legitimate citizen before being allowed.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/birthcertificate.asp


----------



## fap1800

TPG said:


> The way some people post around here they SHOULD prove they're a legitimate citizen before being allowed.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/birthcertificate.asp


i do not subscribe to the "birther" movement however one can dispute the factcheck.org and snopes claim you provided above. 

obama provided a "certification of live birth" which is a computer generated document, i.e. not the original or the "certificate of live birth." there is a difference. from hawaii's website...

In order to process your application, DHHL utilizes information that is found only on the original Certificate of Live Birth, which is either black or green. This is a more complete record of your birth than the Certification of Live Birth (a computer-generated printout). Submitting the original Certificate of Live Birth will save you time and money since the computer-generated Certification requires additional verification by DHHL.

http://hawaii.gov/dhhl/applicants/appforms/applyhhl


----------



## fap1800

the difference...


----------



## TPG

fap1800 said:


> i do not subscribe to the "birther" movement however one can dispute the factcheck.org and snopes claim you provided above.


Would that be disputing it with the space alien argument or the mumbai argument? Just curious.

And have you ever requested a copy of your birth certificate?
THEY DON'T LOOK THE SAME AS THE ORIGIONAL!

But, obviously the FBI, CIA, NSA are all in on it, so we'll just carry on.


----------



## grnxlt

wolfkiller said:


> man i luv you right wingnuts, this is like when we used to go to the zoo as kids and wack a rolled up newspaper against the chimp cage, then stand there laughing our arses off as they went nuts :bartstush:




Oh yes,only a peace loving bleeding heart Liberal would do something like that:wink:


----------



## fap1800

TPG said:


> Would that be disputing it with the space alien argument or the mumbai argument? Just curious.
> 
> And have you ever requested a copy of your birth certificate?
> THEY DON'T LOOK THE SAME AS THE ORIGIONAL!
> 
> But, obviously the FBI, CIA, NSA are all in on it, so we'll just carry on.


you're are a piece of work boss. with all seriousness though...can you read? 

i'm playing devil's advocate and provided a link and two images of the difference. one is acceptable and the other is not. what the administration provided was a computer image (pdf) of the "certification of birth" which according to hawaii's own website isn't even acceptable. 

and yes, i do have a copy of my birth certificate and it has an embossed seal on it. but most importantly its not a pdf.


----------



## TPG

fap1800 said:


> you're are a piece of work boss. with all seriousness though...can you read?


No, I'm actually an illiterate illegal immigrant parapelegic who was denied medical coverage who hates hunting and fishing and enjoys messing with you. 



> i'm playing devil's advocate and provided a link and two images of the difference. one is acceptable and the other is not. what the administration provided was a computer image (pdf) of the "certification of birth" which according to hawaii's own website isn't even acceptable.


Reality is, its already been investigated. The people 'refuting' whether he's a US citizen are complete idiots. 



> and yes, i do have a copy of my birth certificate and it has an embossed seal on it. but most importantly its not a pdf.


Maybe he should put it out for all to see in a display say at Hooters? That seems to be about the right speed for the people refuting it.


----------



## Two Blade

TPG said:


> Reality is, its already been investigated. The people 'refuting' whether he's a US citizen are complete idiots.


Actually, the people who voted for him are complete idiots. People like me who question his citizenship and religion are doing so because he will not release his college papers and his real birth certificate. Also, you say it's already been investigated. LMFAO By who? The same media that gets a "thrill up their leg" or as Chris Mathews said "it's my job to help this president succeed". :beer:


----------



## fap1800

TPG said:


> No, I'm actually an illiterate illegal immigrant parapelegic who was denied medical coverage who hates hunting and fishing and enjoys messing with you.


those evil insurance companies. damn them! damn them all to hell along with big oil, big pharma and wall street! capitalism must die! che guevara is my hero...see, you're starting to rub off on me.

and what's wrong with hooters? too high class for you? oh, that's right you say you're from from long island and/or massachusetts...not that there's anything wrong with that. i was actually born in albany...now there's a model for you. btw, how's that new senator up there treating you...what's his name...got your panties in a bunch doesn't he.


----------



## rn3

AKM said:


> Actually, the people who voted for him are complete idiots. People like me who question his citizenship and religion are doing so because he will not release his college papers and his real birth certificate. Also, you say it's already been investigated. LMFAO By who? The same media that gets a "thrill up their leg" or as Chris Mathews said "it's my job to help this president succeed". :beer:


How many times does the state of Hawaii have to tell everyone he was born there and that they have the real birth certificate. Would you release all of your personal information just because a bunch of nutbags want to see it, I highly doubt it.What is the difference what religion he is, that has nothing to do with the qualifications for President. Do you not think that Hillary would have used this birth thing agaist him in the primarys if it were true. The only idiots are the ones that keep pursuing it.


----------



## TPG

fap1800 said:


> those evil insurance companies. damn them! damn them all to hell along with big oil, big pharma and wall street! capitalism must die! che guevara is my hero...see, you're starting to rub off on me.


Sorry, no Che here, nor hating big corporations, only hating that nobody reels them in.



> and what's wrong with hooters? too high class for you?


If I wanted to see tits I'd ask the better half to take off her shirt. 
I know, so many people looking for a thrill because they can't get it up at home anymore. So sad. "for better or worse" I guess is "i suppose so" now isn't it?



> oh, that's right you say you're from from long island and/or massachusetts...not that there's anything wrong with that. i was actually born in albany...now there's a model for you.


Yep, I live in both locations.
Albany is nowhere near Long Island. Apples/Oranges.



> btw, how's that new senator up there treating you...what's his name...got your panties in a bunch doesn't he.


Why would he? Its not like he's done ANYTHING but failed at what he promised to do! That obviously DOES have your panties in a bunch.


----------



## wolfkiller

typical right wing nut replies and beliefs, your leaders(gotta love that phrase LEADERS,right wingnuts love to be led like stupid SHEEP) they love keeping you all in line with all types of fear stories and other distracions about where the president was born, all i can say is GOD BLESS this great land for giving safe harbor and a place for the socially and menatally challenged Right wing nutz of this planet, because ya'all certainly wouldnt survive anyplace else.


----------



## Two Blade

rn3 said:


> The only idiots are the ones that keep pursuing it.


Oh.....I am not still pursuing it. I have accepted the fact that we have a Kenyan born muslim as our president. LOL


Bam Bam bowing to his muslim king.


----------



## WVDave

wolfkiller said:


> typical right wing nut replies and beliefs, your leaders(gotta love that phrase LEADERS,right wingnuts love to be led like stupid SHEEP) they love keeping you all in line with all types of fear stories and other distracions about where the president was born, all i can say is GOD BLESS this great land for giving safe harbor and a place for the socially and menatally challenged Right wing nutz of this planet, because ya'all certainly wouldnt survive anyplace else.


You have the trifecta of Barry, Nancy & Harry and we're the ones being led like sheep? You have "truthers" and global warming, but we're the ones being kept in line with fear stories? You continuously name call like a third grader and we're the ones who are socially challenged? You can't capitalize a sentence, use spacing properly and spell worth a crap but we're the uneducated "menatally" challenged ones? I haven't seen a single post of yours that made sense yet, but this one should be framed! Arrogance and ignorance go hand-in-hand.


----------



## wolfkiller

AKM said:


> Oh.....I am not still pursuing it. I have accepted the fact that we have a Kenyan born muslim as our president. LOL
> 
> 
> Bam Bam bowing to his muslim king.


are you seriuos!!!!yea your boy chicken little(bush) used to kiss the guy and lead him around the rose garden by his hand. and plenty of presidents have bowed to leaders of other nations, republican or dem!!:thumbs_do


----------



## Two Blade

wolfkiller said:


> are you seriuos!!!!yea your boy chicken little(bush) used to kiss the guy and lead him around the rose garden by his hand. and plenty of presidents have bowed to leaders of other nations, republican or dem!!:thumbs_do


Don't give me the typical Bush line "well Bush did it too". Bush was a joke just like Barry is and no U.S.President should be bowing before anyone.......other than U.S.Citizens.


----------



## wolfkiller

WVDave said:


> You have the trifecta of Barry, Nancy & Harry and we're the ones being led like sheep? You have "truthers" and global warming, but we're the ones being kept in line with fear stories? You continuously name call like a third grader and we're the ones who are socially challenged? You can't capitalize a sentence, use spacing properly and spell worth a crap but we're the uneducated "menatally" challenged ones? I haven't seen a single post of yours that made sense yet, but this one should be framed! Arrogance and ignorance go hand-in-hand.


you see my friend thats what is so great about this great land, i don't believe in global warming or even give a crap about it, i couldnt give a fart if they kill every last whale, you don't have to be a die hard right wing narrow minded republican or a left wing blueberry pickin animal luvin fruitcake, you can actually use your brain and make your OWN choices and not steadfastly sit there watching IDIOTS like glenn beck and hannitity and quoting the end of the world is coming like some mindless drone.....GOD BLESS THIS GREAT LAND as i as a man do not have to be a mindless scared right wing sarah palin luvin republican wing nut.....i can make my own choices...GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!!this country will rise to the top when people learn to think for themselves again and not just sit there listening to the bull crap that spouts from the lips of jokers like that fat toad rush limburger cheese..


----------



## I like Meat

WK.......what you are is pot stirring troll of a person who migrated out of the ditches of Democrat Underground/Moveon/Code Pink or the Huffington Post. your main reading utensil is the NY Times....Your a fruitcake .... whack job to the umteenth degree....you came here to start fights and cause an uproar.... I hold you in the highest contempt .... what a pitiful useless soul your really are ..... :thumbs_do


----------



## fap1800

I like Meat said:


> WK.......what you are is pot stirring troll of a person who migrated out of the ditches of Democrat Underground/Moveon/Code Pink or the Huffington Post. your main reading utensil is the NY Times....Your a fruitcake .... whack job to the umteenth degree....you came here to start fights and cause an uproar.... I hold you in the highest contempt .... what a pitiful useless soul your really are ..... :thumbs_do


and unfortunately there are many more like him...


----------



## I like Meat

Close this thread Too !!! No More replies to WK PLEASE !!!! ..... :shhh:


----------



## kevin from ohio

one more vote to close this thread.


----------



## grnxlt

If you guys don't like it,don't open up the threads then, sheeezzzz......I guess it's true we are now a socialist country.....


----------

